# Origin advice!



## Maggie27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all

Need some advice about origin. 

First of all I have been ttc for 2.5 years with 1 early mc at 6wks.
It had been a year after mc that I spoke with my doc about it
Referring me to see someone this was in march he told me it wod take
About 9 weeks for letter. To cut it short they forgot about 
And when I phone last week they put my name 
Down for the list and have to wait another 9 weeks for letter!
Anyway my question is does anyone know how much it is too get 
One consultation with origin and what it includes?
And does each test and investigation.

Really just think I want to know how many times you
Would need to go before needing ivf etc or any treatment.

How much do test and investigations cost.

Hope this makes sense.

Any help wod be great. 

Maggie27


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Maggie, when i went with origin i waited two weeks for a consultation from my doc referring me. After the consultation which was 500 and included bloods, sperm test and my scan we started treatment the next month.

It may have changed since then, but origin has a pretty detailed website you could look at to help you with your decision.

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Maggie

My own doc referred me to gynae ist where they did the hsg test ( checking fallopian tubesarent blocked) day 21 bloods to make sure i was ovulating and then 2 doses of clomid.

HAve you had these tests done?

Jillyhen


----------



## Maggie27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks all, 

Haven't had any hsg or clomid. My doctor
Has refered me to the royal! Will they do these kind of
Tests?

Maggie


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

Hiya maggie 
my gp refferd me to gyne in the royal where i had various tests done, was also given clomid, after that i had a lap and dye and was then referrd to the fertility clinic
the gyne dept will do lots before they refer you over, hopefully thats all you may need
good luck x


----------



## Jo-Ley (May 14, 2010)

Hi Maggie27,

I was referred to a Fertility Consultant directly from a Gynae. With Gynae we had dh SA done and I had a scan. So from those results we were referred to fertility consultant, I didn't have hsg, lap and dye or even clomid. I was put on IVF list immediately. So I  suppose it depends on individual cases. I especially think if there is any issue with SA results there is  a direct referral to a Fertility Clinic.
We are with Origin and again following a further SA we started IVF. No further tests were done (apart from bloods). Recommend their website.. price list and all there.
hth
Jo-Ley


----------



## Maggie27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Great thanks! 

I think that was my main problem that i
Didnt know what I was being refered too! 

So now I have a better idea! 
Thanks so much I will keep ya updated

Maggie


----------



## fee1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Maggie

You can get a free consultation at Origin with a nurse.  You can then go ahead and pay for consultation with a doctor.  This is normally £500 and includes your AMH test.  They were running an offer where this consultation with the doc and the AMH test was £350 so worth asking the nurse when  you phone.

Fee


----------



## akay217 (Oct 25, 2009)

i went to origin and there at the minute. they r great. really recommend them to anyone


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

We did chat about goin to origin for our next cycle weighed up the pro's and cons decided to stay with the rfc as it handy for us


----------



## Em05 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi,

I'm attending Origin at the moment (well awaiting my date to start treatment which should be Aug/Sept).  We had all our tests done at RVH but when we found out about the waiting list on NHS we decided to go private.  We paid £400 for the consultation and AMH as SA was done already in RVH.  We are on the waiting list at RVH.  Just wondering, are you still entitled to treatment with the NHS if you have gone private beforehand?

Thanks x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Emo5

I think some of the other girls have gone privately until their name has come to the top of the nhs list

Jillyhen


----------



## Maggie27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for this guys, 

Went to the doctor today, as i totally stressing.  

While i wait on my letter from the royal he is getting me to get all the bloods that the royal will be looking for

Rubella
FSH/LH
Thyroid
Day 21 progesterone 

So when i go to the royal i can pass these over with DH SA results.  
Hopefully this will speed things up and they can decide from our results what to do next.  

Going to see how long this letter takes to come, still may consider Origin that free consultation sounds good.  

Maggie


----------



## Keepingpositive42011 (Dec 30, 2010)

we r with origing at the moment, waiting to start went for scan but had cycst in ovary so havign to wait til next cycles if it goes away. I am liking origin although sometimes they r a bit scatty lol

We paid £100 for AMH with GCRM then had rubella etc tested with them as we would have had to wait a while in my GP surgery. With origin we have been impressed and seem good, although i would like for once to at least deal with the same nurse/doctor at every visit - just one thing


good luck


----------



## Em05 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks Jillyhen.  

I received an appt with the RVH, its next Tues.  I'm starting my IVF/ICSI cycle next week with Origin and not sure whether I should tell RVH?  I'm on the short protocol so it'll be all finished by start of Sept (hopefully with a positive result  ).  Would hate to say it to RVH and ruin my chances with them. If I choose not to say anything, does anyone know if they can find out through medical records etc that I've undergone private treatment?

Keepingpositive - I agree with you about Origin, I have found them a bit scatty & different staff each time I've gone.  It's such a pity there's not more private clinics to choose from in Belfast.

Maggie - good to hear you're getting all those tests done, will deffo save some time when you get with the RVH.  Here's hoping you're appt will be soon.  

Em x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

em,

Is this your very first appt with RFC? If so I was in the exact same position last year. We were referred to both RFC and Origin at the same time by our doc. we had started our first round of treatment with Origin by the time our consultation with RFC came through. As the criteria for a free NHS cycle is no more than three private cycles you can tell RFC about your current treatment with origin if you want. I chose to as I knew it didnt matter, and Im glad i did as the same consultants work in both, so you could have your consultation in RFC with Dr Williamson and then go for a scan at Origin and its done by her!

Good luck

Katie xx


----------



## Em05 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Katie,

Thanks for that info, its good to know & think I'll be honest with RVH too as would be embarressing if I got the same consultant!  Yes its our first appt with the Fertility Center, all other appts up to this were with the gynie who referred us on after seeing my husbands results.  

Thanks again for your help & all the very best on your journey xx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks em. Hoping this will be our last go! When we had our consultation with rfc we told dr williamson the results of all the tests we had done for origin and it saved us having them repeated. I hope youll be using your rfc go for a brother or sister from this treatment. Good luck 

Katie


----------



## Em05 (Jun 15, 2011)

Aw thanks Katie, would be great alright if we just need that appt for a brother or sister    Thats good to know about results also, will save more time off work for more tests!  

Are you doing your ICSI at the mo through RVH or Origin?  Hope all is going well & wish you all the luck in the world for a very deserving BFN.

Em x


----------



## Em05 (Jun 15, 2011)

SO sorry Katie.....meant to put a very deserving BFP!!!  Head is all over the place at the mo.....sorry again x


----------

